# Do I need to insulate my chicken Coop Bing that I live in central New Jersey



## fish (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting, I replied earlier but its missing. Anywho, no you dont have to insulate. Im in Wisconsin with -25 before the windshield and have not had any issues this past winter.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

No you don't need to insulate the coop. Chickens are pretty good at keeping warm.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it would be sufficient just to fly a *Pirate's Flag* to keep the *Cold-Hearted* New Jersey politicians away.




























*Ha-Ha ! 
-*ReTIRED-


----------

